# Hi from Alberta



## Sammie096 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I just thought I'd introduce myself. My name is Samantha, people call me Sam or Sammie which ever you like! I am 19 (20 in 9 days!!) and a university student. I don't currently own a horse. Growing up I became a huge horse lover and did some riding but never as much as I would have liked. I am just starting with some more formal training and joined the forum to learn everything I possibly can and talk with other horse lovers  I hope to be able to own my own horse in the near future.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Samantha, welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Heyo!
What uni do you go to?? I'm at U of A. Classes start in less than a week 
Welcome to the horse forum!


----------



## Sammie096 (Aug 26, 2008)

Anebel I go to the U of C, I have a few friends that go to U of A though! My classes start on Sept 8th, I'm looking forward to it... but I'm sure a couple weeks in I'll regret that lol.

Thanks for the welcome everyone


----------



## virginia_gurl (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello Samantha....

Welcome to Horse Forum!


----------

